# NR With A Weather Forcast -Not Internet Scouting



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I am not looking for any info as I have my own (undisclosed) hunting area somewhere in ND. Just a heads up to the NR's heading to ND next week like myself. ACCU weather extended forecast has lows in the northern part of the state starting next Friday at 12-14 degrees over night. The southern part is not much better at 13to 15 degrees. If that does hold up most of the water will freeze and that may change alot of peoples game plan (assuming most ducks do not leave). Hopefully the forecast is wrong but I am certainly keeping an eye on it going forward!
Good luck to all.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Im not getting why there are all these nr posts? Pheasant season started in SD and the nr posts have gone up. I joined this for info on hunting, not to here the weather. Anyone hunting ducks or geese is probably watching the weather days before they go out. Not trying to start a controversy but pics of hunts and helpful info is what I thought this site was about. Not a weather forecast for NON-RESIDENTS. :lame: :lame:


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

rottengander said:


> Im not getting why there are all these nr posts? Pheasant season started in SD and the nr posts have gone up. I joined this for info on hunting, not to here the weather. Anyone hunting ducks or geese is probably watching the weather days before they go out. Not trying to start a controversy but pics of hunts and helpful info is what I thought this site was about. Not a weather forecast for NON-RESIDENTS. :lame: :lame:


weather is helpful...for migrating birds oke:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Then do not read it or petition the site managers to not allow any NR's on this site.


----------



## MNwaterfowler15 (Mar 13, 2010)

Im heading up friday morning and i was just looking at the forcast and im not seeing anything in that ballpark for temps. I was finding lows to be in mid to low 30s.


----------



## hamr5151 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish it was going to be that cold, be alot better than lows in the 30's like it is actually going to be this week.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

When I said next week I meant next(a week from this Friday) . I do hope the forcast thay had is not going to hold up for all of us.


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I am heading our there from 10/27 to 11/3 and I hope it is freezing the water up. There is even more water than last year with too many areas for the ducks to go without pressure. Try a field. in 2007 it all froze up on our second day and it was the best hunt we had since 1995.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

They are moving through right now, the colder it gets the faster they are going to move, I imagine the migration will be mostly done with in a couple of weeks, when the water freezes up most all of the ducks will be gone, not to say there won't be a couple. Also they are talking about snow soon, that's nd weather 60's to 30's overnight.


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

Rottengander, let me get this staight.......A non-res, (you) complaining about another non-res post? Get a clue! I for 1 thought it was a good question.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

nobes said:


> Rottengander, let me get this staight.......A non-res, (you) complaining about another non-res post? Get a clue! I for 1 thought it was a good question.


X2,,,weather plays a big part in duck hunting,migration, freeze up,I see nothing wrong with that question,,,,,,,


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We have been hunting ND for 15 years and every sqaure inch of water has to be froze over before the mallards move out. They will start to congregate on the large water when the potholes freeze over and it makes it even easier to find them in the fields.

The mallards don't move out until there is no feed (too much snow cover) or the large lakes are completely frozen over. We have had our best late season hunts when it gets cold.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm heading out thursday night, and I've been hearing from friends that live out there they are talking snow next week, which is totally fine as long as it doesn't dump on us. It's always fun to have some snow falling or have birds whipping through the fog on you! Bring 'em on, and tell the birds up in Canada to start coming down NOW!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Water will stay open until daytime temps hit the freezing mark. Water will thinly ice over at night then thaw by midday. Wind and bird activity will keep pockets open at night.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Just testing the water boys relax.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like the forecast has gotten warmer, at least for the lows.


----------

